

How to pick up and carry your iMac G5 - unwantedLetters
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2466?viewlocale=en_US

======
the_jc
I was working for AppleCare at the time this was written. AppleCare management
saw a huge uptick in calls from customers curious about how to carry such an
(at the time) odd form-factor and insisted we have a kbase article for it.

We all felt utterly ridiculous about it...

------
toypaj
Now why didn't I think of that?

I have scrape marks on mine from dragging it to my GF's!

;)

